# wtb: Yamaha 1200 pump



## semojetman (Dec 2, 2013)

Trying to find a yamaha waverunner 1200 complete jet pump


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a friend that runs a PWC warehouse, he has tons of used parts, including jet units.


SBB Customs
(843) 651-7977


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 17, 2014)

What about stainless impeller, and liner for a 2012 90 etec? I think it's a r3 60 pump.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Comparing the XL1200 pump to that is apples to oranges. One is an inboard jet, the other is an outboard jet. PWC warehouse only deals with PWC, they won't have parts for OB jets.


----------



## fishbum (Jan 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338884#p338884 said:


> J Hartman » Today, 10:14[/url]"]What about stainless impeller, and liner for a 2012 90 etec? I think it's a r3 60 pump.


The Impeller lists for $375 and liner for $49 plus shipping, Pm me for a little better price! I am a dealer!


----------

